# Paris trades Tinkerbell in for smaller dog



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

As the author of this original post, I am choosing to remove it.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats exactly the sort of thing that makes me really angry.....and everybody thinks that cuz u are a chi owner u are stupid as that awful girl, not to get started about the teacup referance grrr

well hopefully Tinkerbell has had a lucky escape (from PH) poor Bambi


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's and excerpt from another article:



> Tinkerbell made world headlines last summer when Hilton was photographed distributing lost-dog posters around West Hollywood, only to be reminded she had left the pup with her grandmother.
> 
> While comparable canines usually cost between $2,000 and $3,000, Tinkerbell's bloodline commands upwards of $10,000.
> 
> A rep for Tink's breeder, *Texas Teacups, explains: "Tinkerbell is at the larger end of the teacups. Usually, they won't go over 31/2 pounds, but if you fix them or feed them junk. ..."


Give me a freakin' break!!!!!! This is enough to make this old Christian lady transgress. Forgot where she left the dog??? Is she a complete moron?? $10,000... that's for people with more money than brains. And that last paragraph is just purely despicable. Texas teacups needs to be run out of business for fraud. Good Grief. How stupid does it get. They are essentially advertising that they are puppy mill!!!! Where is the SPCA or whatever it's called. Oh I have to just shut up... this just incenses me.


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

i was watching enternainment tonight , and I heard about Paris trading her dog because tink was too big , I am outraged. thats heartless!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm glad someone started this thread , I wanted it to be mentioned .


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Is this true she just up and had no problem trading her dog because it wasnt small or a "Teacup" theres no such thing people gosh who could just trade there dog in


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

no way could i give any of my pets up ... but i imagine for PH Tinkerbell is not so much a pet but a fashion accessory .. or that is they way she is percieved anyway


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

chis rule said:


> Forgot where she left the dog??? Is she a complete moron??


Yes  Yes she is.  

Everyone here knows I can't stand that woman, she makes me ill everytime I hear her name. I feel incredibly sorry for her dogs. Paris fans can say whatever they want "Oh she spoils her dogs, blah blah blah" :roll: How much money you have doesn't decide how happy your dogs are. :roll:


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

should this suprise anyone? she looks at the dog as an accessory to be toted around in the latest doggy fashions. if she is buying from a complete idiot what are we supposed to expect?? she shouldnt' be allowed to own pets.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I got it. She forgot where she left her dog the same night she got so drunk that she peed in that taxi cab! 

Maybe she just blacked out and forgot!?


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok I have no idea who this PH creature but I sure hope to God she don't have human KIDS!! I could never get rid of Lorretta just because of her size or for any other reason for that matter. Has this PH creature looked in a mirror lately???? She seems to be so hing up on looks - well I think it is time for some one to trade her in!!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She's the heiress to the Hilton Hotels fortune.


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

could someone please post the article for me? its not working for me....thx


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

ok, nevermind that last post, i finally got ot read the article.

i cannot believe someone would just trade their dog for a smaller one!! they're living animals, not accessories!!i hate how people always associate chi owners as snobs. just because paris has 1 doesn't mean we're gonna all of a sudden be like her when we get a chi!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

~*~*Lola*~*~ said:


> i cannot believe someone would just trade their dog for a smaller one!!


Yeah and Tinker only weighed 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

thats still a tiny dog!! ugh that makes me so mad.....


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Tinkerbell is back living with her. I saw a clip of her on some show inside her house and tinkerbell was present.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I want to apologize to Krystal, the mods and anyone else that was negatively affected/offended by any post I made about Paris Hilton. I'm old enough to know better. It won't happen again.

Others peoples thoughts and opinions and likes/dislikes DO NOT have to agree with mine and vice versa. But I need to respect their right to have those opinions and when I don't have something nice to say, I need to keep my mouth shut! 

In fact, you can delete this thread as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Lin it's not a problem really Lot's of people don't like PH at all on here  We have a furniture store here in our town that always has these stupid commercials their last name is Hilton they named their poor dear daughter Paris  If I ever see the people face to face I'll probably slap them for doing that to her :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you Alisha for being so understanding. 

That is kind of a mean thing to do to an off spring. Any celebrity... well liked or otherwise!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

No problem  Yep it might not be so bad if it wasn't the same full name but the exact same name that's just cruel.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: I can't believe they did that, that is horrible. :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's so lame to me


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Too bad they don't have rules in the U.S. like in France in ref. to names. If a name is considered to be prejudicial, then it's refused (you can appeal). 
I dont like PH either, there seems to be no redeeming qualities to her.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive been watching the simple life lately and all paris dogs were in it they were all at her home and they were at the hotel in the last episode plus i dont tend to beleive the paparazzi , they like to twist and turn the stories plus it says "pal" anybody can write that. All my opinion of course.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> they like to twist and turn the stories plus it says "pal" anybody can write that.


What does "pal" mean. Just call me dum-dum.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Usually a friend or buddy.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I personally don't judge Paris for her behavior with her pets because who really knows if she loves them or not. It's just as spoiled and just the way she is It's just not someone that anyone should name their child after that's all. I've seen the simple life & she is a bad influence and has no qualities I would see as being redeming.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I do like the comments people made at the bottom of the article 8)
At least the ones I read.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Paris did not give up Tinkerbell. She was with her mother for a short time and after getting a lot of heat from that, she took her back. Paris actually has all 4 of her dogs at her home with her. It was on an episode of The Simple Life: Till Death do us Part (yes, I watch lol). Also, Bambi is bigger than Tink by a few pounds. This article is so old lol.

Not to hijack or anything but...

tiny-dog-loverr- did you watch the one where the girls had to do laundry and stuff? The one where Nichole put all the laundry in the pool?! I just watched it tonight. Paris found ROACHES in the kitchen! Not just 1 but a BUNCH!! She was making food or something and they were IN the food. I was sooo grossed out! Can you imagine how embarassed that family must have been for people to find out they're really nasty?? lol


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I watch the show if its all thats on imo nicole is way worse then paris but neither are my fav people


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My whole problem with Paris is that I am a mother and I think it just sucks having people like that on T.V. I know they don't set out to be role models but thinking that my daughter may grow up one day to idolize her or someone like her, scares the crap out of me. :shock:

I'm sure it's the same way all the parents felt when Madonna came out. :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kari said:


> My whole problem with Paris is that I am a mother and I think it just sucks having people like that on T.V. I know they don't set out to be role models but thinking that my daughter may grow up one day to idolize her or someone like her, scares the crap out of me. :shock:
> 
> I'm sure it's the same way all the parents felt when Madonna came out. :lol:


Now wiser words have never been spoken. The apparent worship some of the young folks have; for these young innappropriate celebs is terribly disturbing. Her behaviour truly is not acceptible nor is what's going to work in the real world. If "Jane Average" acted like that, without the $$$ they'd be thrown in jail; and that's what should be patterened to young folks???? And yes, It is indeed the way parents felt during the Madonna rage. Most perceptive, parenthood sure puts a different slant on things eh? Kari? LOL


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: Yeah it does. Before my daughter came along I didn't really care what celebs did. I still didn't like Britney Spears or the other broads that are constantly half naked :lol: but I started to really despise them once Alex was born. Then when I see all of these teenage girls looking up to them, it really makes me sick.

Personally I think it's sad and really do wonder if these teenage girls have low self esteems or maybe poor home life. Why else would they worship somebody who is simply famous for being rich and in a homemade porno?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> Paris did not give up Tinkerbell. She was with her mother for a short time and after getting a lot of heat from that, she took her back. Paris actually has all 4 of her dogs at her home with her. It was on an episode of The Simple Life: Till Death do us Part (yes, I watch lol). Also, Bambi is bigger than Tink by a few pounds. This article is so old lol.
> 
> Not to hijack or anything but...
> 
> tiny-dog-loverr- did you watch the one where the girls had to do laundry and stuff? The one where Nichole put all the laundry in the pool?! I just watched it tonight. Paris found ROACHES in the kitchen! Not just 1 but a BUNCH!! She was making food or something and they were IN the food. I was sooo grossed out! Can you imagine how embarassed that family must have been for people to find out they're really nasty?? lol


I agree with you there the article is very old. Also people cant blame paris for how therye kids turn out.On my cable the show seems to be shown every other week so I will end up seeing it sunday I hope. It just recently showed the camping trip episode.lol.


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101 (Jun 14, 2005)

Paris discusts me doing such a crewl thing.Than again she'd got more money than brains.Poor Tinkerbell.

I heard Brittney Spars also did something similar!Dog got to big not sure how true that is I read it in the enquirer


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Britney gave her dog Lucky away because she was nipping at Kevin. I personally would have given the husband to a new home rather than the dog, but that's just me. She didn't give her away because she got too big. And chances are she gave her to her mother, that woman usually ends up with any animal that Britney doesn't want.


----------



## ChiMom3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I guess I'm lost or something, Paris gave Tinkerbell away? That's terrible if it's true, I can't imagine giving one of my babies away for any reason, to me little animals are the truly only innocent thing


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

what a b i t c h


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Kathy Hilton does infact actually have tink living at her home MOST of the time!
After this article came out paris got alot of flack from the community so she decided t make face and have all her dogs availabel for the camera for the filming of simplelife. When the camera isnst rolling all 4 dogs have their own doggy nanny (THANK THE GODS!) who takes care of all their care.
When the simplelife filming is over Tink lives with kathy, and the reacent story is because tink was snapping at bambie and since bambie is smaller paris keeps babmie available for most of the phootshoots because "shes cuter"
Ive also heard that Tink Bit Paris too!

I dont blame her...id bite her too, especially if she insists on carrying both dogs in one hand and her newest purse in the other *sigh*

She agrivates me, but at least i know, off camera those dogs have the best life ever because its not paris that cares for them...just her money!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

QUICK NOTE:
http://www.jackrocketwear.com/paris.htm

So shes now on the market for a TINY yorkie
IM AFRAID FOR YORKIES!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Me too :lol:


----------



## danton (Jan 14, 2006)

hmmmmm very interesting opinions - I was just personally wondering what she would be like -if the one brain cell she had grew bigger and she gave it to her mother to look after- hhmmm ?? I was also wondering if you can hire a brain cell nanny ?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god I hate this woman!!!!   I simply can not stand her, I'm sorry........ she doesn't even deserve to own a plant, how can someone sell her a dog is beyond me!



> hmmmmm very interesting opinions - I was just personally wondering what she would be like -if the one brain cell she had grew bigger and she gave it to her mother to look after- hhmmm ?? I was also wondering if you can hire a brain cell nanny ?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutupangel123 (Nov 20, 2006)

how heavy could a teacup get? i mean come on omg 4 pounds?? obviously she didnt care about tink only a accessary i dont like her


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well ive got teacups in my china cabinate and there pretty small lol...

she wants something smaller than 2.5 lbs from what ive heard! and the general opinion is shell keep looking until she gets it...then shell turn her attentions to something new...

can i beat her with a stick?! please?!


----------



## Xymenah (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought that teacups werent in the breed standard... y would she get a purebred that isnt that way? Smaller isnt always better it isnt always healthier. I may be wrong but from what i have read is that some of the so called teacups arent as healthy in the long run as the ones at the regular healthy weight. Sigh stars are crazy... personally the people in my vet assistant class and I all agree that there should be a test to have to pass to be able to own pets... there are a lotta stupid people out there and of course when stars get stupid then other people become stupid because they see them doing it and think it is ok to do it too. grrrrr.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

your right the term "teacup" is used by fad and bad breeders to make people pay more for the runts...
unfortunatly dipsies like paris hilton fule the fire...

to her...pets (and people) are fashion acessories...you get whats in then toss it once its not. unfortunatly the in thing right now is tiny...so she got a dog she was told would be tiny...but it didnt stay tiny enough so she traded tink for a smaller model bambi whos matured right around 3.5 lbs...paris isnt happy she wants super small. and since shes willing to pay THOUSANDS for one, all the bad breeders out there are more than willing to oblige in hopes of a taste of the fortune...
then you have the poor misguided people who idolize her (and other poor misguided celebrities) who now because she has a tiny dog...they have to have one...
of course when they get bored, mommy and daddy will look after it...

As for the test, im all for it! i think there should be an iq and min requirments test before you can own ANY live animal!


----------



## Xymenah (Dec 4, 2006)

I checked out the website of the breeder she got ther chis from... looked kinda fishy to me... :s and evedently there is quite a list of stars that have bought from this breeder... I think the name was Taxas Teacups... search it and take a look. It definatly sent up warning flags. :S Unfortunatly all this money from the stars makes it very hard to shut down these bad breeders and prevent them from starting up and all that  just not good at all... wonder how we could get a test made and enforced... that would solve so many probs... forget these crazy atempts at law changes just put in a well made test or something and it would really help.


----------



## DB-N-Whiskey (Nov 7, 2006)

That just enrages me! How ridiculous can you get!! It really bothered when someone saw me with my Chi and said it looks like a rat wearing a sweater, but, somebody else said something even worse...it was my brother and he said that I didn't need that dog, it looked like a dog someone who drove a pink cadillac or something similar would have(aka: Paris Hilton)...what a terrible stereotype...

I better stop talking, if I don't I'll just get even more mad...Poor Tinkerbelle...

D.B


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

foxywench said:


> well ive got teacups in my china cabinate and there pretty small lol...
> 
> she wants something smaller than 2.5 lbs from what ive heard! and the general opinion is shell keep looking until she gets it...then shell turn her attentions to something new...
> 
> can i beat her with a stick?! please?!


Only if I can help!


----------



## follie (Mar 26, 2007)

DB-N-Whiskey said:


> It really bothered when someone saw me with my Chi and said it looks like a rat wearing a sweater


Oooh! This burns me up!!! A coworker likes to "joke" with me, calling Ollie a rat dog. It really bugs me, but of course she is "only kidding."

Paris is a fricken moron!!!!! Can I adopt Tinkerbell? I want a little girl for Ollie to play with...

And, the thought of not having Ollie makes me feel like I've been punched in the gut. I can't even IMAGINE giving him up willingly. :foxes15:


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

that is so sad,i thought paris is the mom to bambi and tinkerbelle


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

oh give me a break, two of my chis have gained a little weight too but i still love them the same. no way i'd trade them in b/c they got "too big" they are still part of the family:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15: she shouldn't be allowed to have pets so lets not go there with kids:foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

chihuahua_momma said:


> oh give me a break, two of my chis have gained a little weight too but i still love them the same. no way i'd trade them in b/c they got "too big" they are still part of the family:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15: she shouldn't be allowed to have pets so lets not go there with kids:foxes15::foxes15:


This is a WAY old post lol. Paris didn't trade Tinkerbell in. She has been seen several times after this article was written, out with her. I'm pretty sure the dog they're talking about is Bambi, he's bigger than Tinkerbell now.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She was on Ellen not to long ago and had 4 Chis now and one of them was Tinkerbell and she has two that she had purchased from Japan that had Japanese names...I believe one was Tokyo. I am pretty sure one of thems name was Bambie as well.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

omg if this is true I am more disgusted with that spoilt girl than I thought. I hope the little dog goes to a better home for ever

" a dog is for life ...."


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Im so mad she called it bambie as i was thinking about that name before i picked precious! shes so annoying, and whats more annoying is the fact that if have a beloved chi and happen to like pink you are "trying to be like paris hilton" that gets me mad on sooo many levels, because i dont want people thinking im using Precious as an accessory like PH does!!! how can a chi be too big? dont be stupid paris, xx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I found this on youtube. You wont believe how many Dogs PH has now. 

This is PH interview - Modeling her dogs outfit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlqt1rjgbd0&feature=related

In case you didn't see Paris in Ellen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzIwmwQ5qbc&feature=related


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah I got to see Paris on Ellen, so funny, I checked out the link for PH's modeling outfits. Yeah I thought Bambie looked biger than Tinkerbell? I mean he looked heavier, in that more rounded way. She choices alot of Disney themed names, even though most of those names came from story books. Yep she just has way too much money and not enough brains. Really thought it was funny when smart came into one of the things she was looking in a man. "Cinderella" the yorkie, and "Bambie" and of course "Tinkerbell" the others mostly are name brands of high pricey things and car makers. Her dogs kinda mate off the wall, she really needs to spay and neuter them even though she has the money to take care of a whole army of chi's I don't think its good.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> She was on Ellen not to long ago and had 4 Chis now and one of them was Tinkerbell and she has two that she had purchased from Japan that had Japanese names...I believe one was Tokyo. I am pretty sure one of thems name was Bambie as well.


 
eek! i have a tokyo


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

She has LOTS of chis now!!! I didn't know that she had that many!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lol this topic is never going to die is it? She has tons of chi's now. She doesn't use them as accessories anymore. I hardly ever see her in public with them. She has a blond LH named Marilyn Monroe. I thought that was cute  I'm not a huge fan of HERS but I don't see anything wrong with her having that many dogs. How many of the members here have more than just 2 or 3..or 4 for that matter. As long as they're well taken care of (which obviously they are) then there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Luvs2Chis (Oct 3, 2008)

i heard that before, is it really true?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Luvs2Chis said:


> i heard that before, is it really true?


No she still had Tink;-)


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Kristin said:


> lol this topic is never going to die is it? She has tons of chi's now. She doesn't use them as accessories anymore. I hardly ever see her in public with them. She has a blond LH named Marilyn Monroe. I thought that was cute  I'm not a huge fan of HERS but I don't see anything wrong with her having that many dogs. How many of the members here have more than just 2 or 3..or 4 for that matter. As long as they're well taken care of (which obviously they are) then there shouldn't be a problem.


I don't think it truely bothers me how many dogs she has which I think is 14-16 ish. It bothers me what kinda of person she is, though I probably should say is a better pet owner than abusive owner or a hoarder, even if she was a hoarder it would take a mass amount of pets to overwhelm her pocket book, even though still very possible. I just plain think that Paris Hilton doesn't really have a mind of her own and if she does its pretty corrupted and thats why she says so many cheesy comments.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I went to their website <Texas Teacup> it is truly sad. I thought it was a breeder for a specific breed but they have an assortment of different dogs, ranging from poodles, yorkies, to chihuahuas. They also have small mix breeds such as maltipoos. It is truly sad to see so many puppies for sale on that website, I guess if they aren't bought, they go on discount until someone buys it. There was this cute white chihuahua boy that started at $2,400 in Aug, now I guess no one has bought him, his price tag is down to $800 as of right now. The website advertised him as a 50% off puppy. What happens if no one picks him up? Will he end up as the "breeders" loving pet or will he be dumped at the shelter? I feel so bad for these dogs. I think Texas Teacup is an online puppy mill. They also had a whole page dedicated to celebrity clientele. All I have to say is, shame on these celebrities for purchasing their puppies from them. Because they are in the spotlight, they should have more responsibility to do the right thing. It is because of them, that establishment such as "Texas Teacup" exist.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

MoochiBaby said:


> I went to their website <Texas Teacup> it is truly sad. I thought it was a breeder for a specific breed but they have an assortment of different dogs, ranging from poodles, yorkies, to chihuahuas. They also have small mix breeds such as maltipoos. It is truly sad to see so many puppies for sale on that website, I guess if they aren't bought, they go on discount until someone buys it. There was this cute white chihuahua boy that started at $2,400 in Aug, now I guess no one has bought him, his price tag is down to $800 as of right now. The website advertised him as a 50% off puppy. What happens if no one picks him up? Will he end up as the "breeders" loving pet or will he be dumped at the shelter? I feel so bad for these dogs. I think Texas Teacup is an online puppy mill. They also had a whole page dedicated to celebrity clientele. All I have to say is, shame on these celebrities for purchasing their puppies from them. Because they are in the spotlight, they should have more responsibility to do the right thing. It is because of them, that establishment such as "Texas Teacup" exist.


I don't think everyone knows about puppy mills or how to tell what one is. I've told so many people about them and why they shouldn't buy from pet stores and they are appalled and shocked, they honestly had no idea why it was wrong to buy from a pet store. That doesn't make them bad or irresponsible, they just don't know. They do need to be educated, but that doesn't mean they deserve criticism and it doesn't make them bad people. There was a time that none of us here knew about puppy mills either. Just because they are celebrities doesn't mean they know more or less than the general public about anything, they are still just people ^_^


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

MoochiBaby said:


> I went to their website <Texas Teacup> it is truly sad. I thought it was a breeder for a specific breed but they have an assortment of different dogs, ranging from poodles, yorkies, to chihuahuas. They also have small mix breeds such as maltipoos. It is truly sad to see so many puppies for sale on that website, I guess if they aren't bought, they go on discount until someone buys it. There was this cute white chihuahua boy that started at $2,400 in Aug, now I guess no one has bought him, his price tag is down to $800 as of right now. The website advertised him as a 50% off puppy. What happens if no one picks him up? Will he end up as the "breeders" loving pet or will he be dumped at the shelter? I feel so bad for these dogs. I think Texas Teacup is an online puppy mill. They also had a whole page dedicated to celebrity clientele. All I have to say is, shame on these celebrities for purchasing their puppies from them. Because they are in the spotlight, they should have more responsibility to do the right thing. It is because of them, that establishment such as "Texas Teacup" exist.


I think that breeder is insane. I actually purchased Fernando from a breeder, but I liked her because she ONLY bred chihuahuas and I visited her house and I saw all the chi's she had and how the puppies were taken care of, etc. She brought up her firm belief in not over breeding her chihuahuas before I even asked. Plus she kept them all IN her house. I was surprised at how many breeders I saw that bred chihuahuas and they weren't aloud in there house but were kept in little shelters outside!!! I was disgusted. This breeder also never left her dogs or the puppies alone. She was home with them or her mother stayed with them when she went out or to work and she was so careful with them. I think it's important to really get to know the breeder you are getting your dog from and she was very patient with us while we asked a ton of questions and what not. She was also incredibly professional. Her contract was very straight forward from what she was giving us to what she even expected from us as caretakers for the dog. Not only that, but she told us if at anytime we could not have or take care of Fernando that she did not want us to take him to a shelter. She told us she would gladly take him back no questions asked. She also asked us great questions like what we did for a living, can we financially support him, what other pets do we have, do we have children, how much time will he be left alone, etc. And she told us to call her at anytime time day or night if we had questions. It was just things like that that made it seem like she really cared about the placement of the dogs and not just making a quick buck off them. I hope to get another chihuahua again someday and I will definitely be looking her up when I do.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Krista said:


> I don't think everyone knows about puppy mills or how to tell what one is. I've told so many people about them and why they shouldn't buy from pet stores and they are appalled and shocked, they honestly had no idea why it was wrong to buy from a pet store. That doesn't make them bad or irresponsible, they just don't know. They do need to be educated, but that doesn't mean they deserve criticism and it doesn't make them bad people. There was a time that none of us here knew about puppy mills either. Just because they are celebrities doesn't mean they know more or less than the general public about anything, they are still just people ^_^


I completely agree! Celebs need to be educated just like the rest of us. 

And while I'm not a huge Paris fan, I think that she's smarter than people think.

This post has been around FOREVER lol.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW, that's all I can say, I have not kept up with this at all. 17 dogs is alot. Don't tell my hubby but I wish I could have that many too. lol


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

If I had the money PH does...I probably would lol.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't recall how long ago it was when I read that PH was going to do a photo shoot and she needed a specific breed of dog. She'd gone to a shelter or a rescue group and they flat out told her NO, they weren't going to let her take the dog for commercial reasons. I don't know if she wanted to adopt it or just use it for the photo shoot. I think it was just for the shoot.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Poor dog!!!
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG I started this thread in 7/2006. It's one that maybe could be deleted by the mods? Just a thought.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh my.
I have to say that Isis is a little on the bigger side of small chis, but I would never trade her for a "tiny tot teacup micro pocket purse" chi.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I know how disgraceful


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

how can she do such a thing!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OK... here goes. I made this post 3+ years ago. I requested of "chiadmin", that since it was so old, and since my viewpoints about this subject have changed, it be removed. He refused to do so because it would set a precedent that he isn't ready to set at this time, (ownership of ones own post????)



> Hi Lin,
> 
> THanks for your note. Unfortunately, I cannot remove/delete/lock this thread because it would set a precedent that I don't want to have set. Sorry.
> 
> Yung


So peeps, let it be known that I don't give a thought one way or another, to what Ms. Hilton does about anything. I regret ever having made this post.

Be careful what you say around here, it may come back to bite ya.  Me thinks it may be time to move on.


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It is true that I refused Lin's request to delete this thread. There is no reason at all to delete this thread aside from one user's regret of ever posting it. I politely explained to her that this is not a precedent I want to set here where people can just have us delete threads whenever they feel like it just because they're views have changed. 

I explained it to her this way: Whatever you post here or on any public internet site (be it CNN, the Globe and Mail, Facebook), you have to be careful of what you say. It's no different than if you spoke it in real life. You cannot just take it back. To my knowledge, no rules have been broken in this thread. The discussion has not reached a point that would justify the thread being removed.

We as a mod/admin team here are trying to be fair AND consistent to everyone in this community. It's unfortunate that people would take a private matter that THEY started and make it public. Anyhow, please continue to freely discuss in this thread about the ORIGINAL thread topic.

Yung


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

With regard to ownership of one's own post - everyone of course has the right to edit their own past posts.

However this request involves deleting the entire thread and everyone else's posts on this thread, there are almost 80 posts on the subject, many posters who no doubt are still happy with their contribution to the thread.


----------

